

Now the Terminal.com web IDE can be installed in any Ubuntu or CentOS Linux - qmaxquique
https://www.terminal.com/webterminal

======
santa_boy
Looked at the home page but not quite clear about the service. Is this service
similar to Digital Ocean? Are the scaling up features the differentiator?

The pricing looks quite expensive compared to a similar Digital Ocean droplet

~~~
qmaxquique
This post is not about the Terminal.com cloud service, but about Webterminal.
Webterminal is a package that includes the Terminal.com web IDE, that you can
install directly in any Linux machine (not necessarily at Terminal.com)

About Terminal.com, it's a cloud provider that offers fast, scalable and
'pausable' cloud servers (we call them Terminals).

The service has a lot differentiators, for instance: \- Provisioning speed
(around 10-25 seconds) \- Hot resize (from micro to large machines with 32CPU
and 50GB and back instantly, and without rebooting) \- The fact that you can
'pause' your servers (you will not be charged for a paused server) \- Each
machine provides a Web IDE (with a file browser, embedded chat/video chat, a
linux terminal, file editor) \- You can share a Terminal with another person
and work together at the same time. \- You can do 'snapshots' of a running
Terminal, that can include the RAM state and share them if you want. By doing
this you (or someone else) can start a new Terminal based on that snapshot,
and everything will be running as in the original Terminal. \- You can also
create GPU Terminal instances, with CUDA support.

I'm sure I'm missing a couple differentiators at least, but I think that
describes the service quite well.

About the price, it's quite competitive and even better if you keep in mind
that you can pause your Terminals when you don't need them running 24x7.

